# Bulkhead fittings?



## simo hart (22/6/15)

Gday diy brewers, im after a few bulkhead fittings for a keg conversion. Can anyone recommend a place in Perth or a web sight that i can get them from?


----------



## simo hart (22/6/15)

Im also after hose barbs for the other side of the tap


----------



## n87 (22/6/15)

I got mine from Cheeky Peak
http://www.cheekypeakbrewery.com.au

Tap kit, elbows, barbs, camlocks, hop bazooka, got them all from there.


----------



## simo hart (22/6/15)

Cheers n87


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/15)

There's also www.onlinebrewingsupplies.com . Not sure precisely where Nev is based but it's in or around Perth IIRC.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (22/6/15)

He is based in bassendean.


----------



## Tex083 (22/6/15)

from memory TWOC Brewing is in WA I have a few of their fittings. Great quality stuff! Threads never jam up, ball valves are smooth and require minimal force.


----------



## Kingy (23/6/15)

Twoc and obs are my go to shops as well.


----------



## simo hart (23/6/15)

Cheers ill check them out[emoji482][emoji106]


----------

